# Craftsman Eager 1 - Assistance Request



## spooonmanz (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi - New to forums, learning about small engines and snow blowers. 
My neighbor and I recently was given a Craftsman Eager-1 22" 5hp snowblower. Model 536-909400. When running well, boy can it throw snow. Can someone help with the following?
1) Manual - Sears has pics onilne but a manual would be helpful to understand how to replace the belts. 
2) Carburetor - rebuild kit + float. Any ideas who might have a kit to sell? The float had fuel in it, we cleaned it out, soldered the holes where it leaked in and it seems to run well at times and has to be choked at others. 
3) After parking it, the fuel dripped out the bottom of he carb. I caught most of it thank goodness. 

It saved me from shoveling 8" of wet snow yesterday - I feel bad for it probably hasn't run in years and it gets started for a heavy wet snow. I took it easy working about a 1/2 swath and it seemed to do ok. At times, when it was full of snow and running good, it would throw it 3 car wide distance. Unbelievable! That was cool!  And we took the chains off and I had little to no issues, couldn't believe it.

Your help and insight is much appreciated. Thanks,
Phil


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Phil you have some timing,

I am going tonight around 7 to buy the same model, from the original owner and he claims to have the original manual and receipt. I will get the manual copied or scanned and get it to you as long as he really does have it.

the dripping fuel is the float level set too high, just lower it a little so it shuts the fuel off sooner.

For a rebuild kit you just need the engine model number. if it is a tecumseh sears re-numbered them as their own. the number will be 143.xxxxxx (instead of a typical tecumseh number of h50-xxxxxx) on the engine shroud somewhere.

with that we can look up the kit.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Phil I picked up that snow blowers today. It is a very similar model a 5hp 22 inch wide model

Model number 536.918700. I have the original manual.

If you want to take a pick of the pulley area or compare the schematics on sears we ca see if it is close enough.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

td5771 said:


> Hey Phil I picked up that snow blowers today. It is a very similar model a 5hp 22 inch wide model
> 
> Model number 536.918700. I have the original manual.
> 
> If you want to take a pick of the pulley area or compare the schematics on sears we ca see if it is close enough.



This sounds too good to be true. Serendipity, indeed.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

its good for phil if it works but unfortunately the blower will be listed here in classifieds right away. these models only fetch 100 to 150 in working order. tried to start this one and have come to the conclusion it needs a coil/magneto. that wouldnt be too bad but there is a small amount of rot in the bottom of the impeller housing. 2 spots or so about the size of a quarter. the big pulleys are rusted badly. it could all be cleaned up and the spark fixed but it wouldnt be worth the time. 

its too bad really it would have been a nice small machine. has the double output shaft engine, 5 hp and a tecumseh 3 forward and 2 reverse enclosed transmission. I am going to have to part it out. I have gotten lucky and have always worked on all the machines until they are ready to sell and never parted one out. 

when the camera battery is charged the ad and pics will be up.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Manual*

Phil

Don't know if it's close enough or not but I've put a 536.909800 manual out where it can be downloaded: Craftsman 536.909800 Manual

Take a look, if it works then good. If it doesn't, sorry.

Paul


----------

